# Looking for Friends



## chandancts (Sep 19, 2013)

Let me introduce myself first , I am an Indian IT Professional Male 30 Years ,currently i am working in Bangalore India .

I am a friendly person and love travelling , exploring new places , adventure , love night parties and love to enjoy each and every seconds of life . 
. 
Recently i have got an Opportunity to work in an IT Company in Singapore , and the Company has sponsored my P2 Category Employment Pass . 

My Joining Date in Singapore is on 21st Nov 2013 

I am arriving to Singapore on 20th Nov 2013 . 

Since i will be completely new to Singapore i am looking for a good social circle / Friends to get around .


----------

